# Baseboard trim before or after carpet



## veloguru

Carpet in a below grade basement is a BAD idea!


----------



## HomerJ

Mike Finley said:


> Good - baseboards first, set on sub-floor - pad and carpet but to baseboards. (best method for rentals)
> 
> Better - baseboards first, set 3/8 above subfloor or whatever required depending on carpet and pad, carpet tucked under base when installed.
> 
> Best - carpet installed first, base applied last over carpet for absolute best look.


We install 1000 + yards of carpet a day, and Mike's insight is spot on IMO.

Plus, walls and base can and do get scratched during carpet installation, so install your base last for best results.


----------



## Rustbucket

I didn't realize you could post to threads 5 years old. Learn something new every day!


----------

